# Your Favorite & Least Favorite Bunny Breeds!



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 3, 2009)

Alright I will start 

My favorite breeds are French Angoras & Lionheads 

My mom's favorite breed are English Angoras

And my little brothers favorite breed are Netherland Dwarves



My least favorite breed of rabbit is... (have to think about this) I would have to say...

REW Mini rexes :[ Well mini rexes in general, well not just mini but standard ones too lol (Sorry all you rex breeders) :yuck



Ok now everyone else put in your opinions


----------



## terrellflyer (Jun 3, 2009)

favorite: New Zealand White,Flordia White,Rex. Least favorite:dwarft anything,Lionhead,mini flops


----------



## dskelly328 (Jun 3, 2009)

My favorite is the Havanas and my daughter loves her dutch and my son loves his himis and we also have a few mini rexs that we think are just great.

Least favorite, I don't know? Our friend raises Californians and they seem to have snotty personalities.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 3, 2009)

:] Interesting.

I like seeing what people like =]


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 3, 2009)

My favorite is the Holland Lop, however, I'm also very attracted to dwarf breeds in general (AFL, ND, JW).

My least favorite are probably Standard Rex and then Californians/Florida Whites.


----------



## littlemisslacie (Jun 3, 2009)

I love lops and dwarfs 
least fav would probly be the rex's lol.


----------



## Boz (Jun 3, 2009)

My favorites (that I've owned) are...
Holland Lop
Mini Rex (how come everyone is putting them least favorite?)
French Lop

My Favorites that I've never owned:
Flemish Giant
English Lop

Least favorites...
None! I love them all!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 3, 2009)

My favourites are:
Lops
Netherland Dwarf
Flemish Giants
Angoras

Least favourite: I don't _really_ have a least favourite, but in appearance I'd have to say Britannia Petite, but if I saw one in real life I wouldn't be like 'Uh that rabbit is horrible' I still think they are cute and I think all rabbits are beautiful, they would just appeal to me the least.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmm interesting, I'm not the only one that doesn't like rexes lol

I have 1 rex, she is about 5 years old, I just got her, I only took her because her owner was going to bring her to a shelter, I found her a nice permie home she is going to on Friday, she has a great personality


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 3, 2009)

My favorites are jersey woolies, thriantas and rhinelanders.

My least favorite are holland lops...I have gotten sick of looking at them. lol I only like them when they are a couple weeks old and have air plane ears...after that I don't care for them. I like the other lops though....lol


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jun 3, 2009)

My favorites are: 

Mini Lops, Himalayans, Checkered Giants, English Spots, and really anything full arch, they are beautiful. 

I don't like and would NEVER own:

Britania Petites, Dutch, Netherland Dwarf, Havanas, *Holland Lops*, Mini Rex, Standard Rex, *Lionheads*, Mini Satins (I've actually raised them and didn't like them much at all) Satin's, Silver, Silver Foxes, Silver Martens, New Zealands, French Lops, or any of the three chinchilla breeds.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 3, 2009)

o-o You really don't like that many breeds lol 
I love Full arched breeds aswell, I want a Belgian Hare so bad 

My little Frosted Pearl Lionhead, Bailey is sitting on my lap in disgust over what Erins Rabbits said about Lionheads rofl


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 3, 2009)

Favourite is the Mini Rex, Dutch, Mini Lop,& Thrianta. 

Would have to say least favourite...Belgian Hare and Tan. They're just so weird looking. 


EMily


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 3, 2009)

This might have gone around once before, cause I was sure I had put my down, but I'll do it again!

Favorites:
Dutch
Velveteen Lop
Holland Lop
Mini Rex
Most of lop breeds actually . . . Just the above mentioned I already have(Or used to have in the Velveteen case, getting a new pair soon.)
Netherland Dwarfs, though I'm afriad of 'breaking' them.
Rhinelanders- don't know why, but those guys are purdier than the english spots


Least Favorites
anything with wool (Yes American Fuzzy Lops too) I just spend soo much time already grooming all my short haired breeds i just couldn't spare the extra added time to a wooley. 
Tans, Thritana, Cream D'Argent, CInnamon, anything basically that doesn't have alot of variation in colors, I love my ayra of colors in my shed. 

I'm a color girl, what can i say? I do prefer brokens over solids in my hollands.


----------



## Bramblerose (Jun 3, 2009)

I like-
Silvers-their very feline in personality, have never had one bite me, really very personable rabbits

Mini Rex, and Florida Whites, not really sure why I like FW's but I do. English Lops are like dogs, really neat rabbits. I like all of the silvered breeds, including Cremes, Silver Foxes and Champagnes. Flemish are cool, Lilacs are okay but a bit boring. Love Harlequins, Silver Martens are sharp looking, Thriantas are the bomb, really neat buns!! I pretty much like all of the rare breeds, especially BEW Beverens. Granted although I like many of the large breeds I'm sticking to small breeds these days, so much easier to take care of.

You know I think that a list of what I don't like would be shorter. I'll never have any of the wool breeds, had a Satin Angora, lot of work. Satins are pretty but I've heard too many nightmare stories about their temperament and have seen Mini Satins try to attack a judge, think I'll pass on those. Tans are neat but too frenetic, Checkered Giants no thanks, and Brittania Petites are scary little rabbits. New Zealands do not excite me, and Blanc de Hotots I'm not wacky about either. Same with the Chinchilla breeds.


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd have to put mini-Rex on the top of my favorites list. Of course, the only bunny I've ever lived with is a mini-Rex, so I'm prejudiced, but what attracts me is how much Scone's a real _person_ in his own right. I've met lots of rabbits at get-togethers and it's the MR's that seem to have the most distinct personalities. 

Can't say that I have a least favorite breed. I've liked every rabbit I've met.


----------



## CKGS (Jun 4, 2009)

Well of course- The Lionhead. It's kinda strange that I also love Flemish Giants. Right now I honestly don't have the knowledge to know what I don't like but I'm listening and learning.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

My favorites in order are:

flemish giant (I would love to breed them some day if I ever went back into breeding - which I don't see myself doing)

lionheads (which is what I bred)

mini lops

holland lops

Californians


My least favorites are:

Any sort of rex

Netherland Dwarves (well...Tio has mellowed quite a bit now that he's four)

French lops

Britania Petite (sp?)



I'm sorta neutral about English lops - if I could get one like Yofi - I'd do it in a heartbeat - but those ears sorta scare me that I would step on them or a dog would step on them...


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 4, 2009)

Well of course who can't say they love a Lionhead? Well there are a few who can, but they don't know what they are talking about :rollseyes:

I actually think Flemish giants are wonderful also  I had one, his name was Thumper I loved that big guy :]


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jun 4, 2009)

*SilverBirchRabbitry wrote: *


> Well of course who can't say they love a Lionhead? Well there are a few who can, but they don't know what they are talking about :rollseyes:
> 
> I actually think Flemish giants are wonderful also  I had one, his name was Thumper I loved that big guy :]



Lionheads aren't even recognized, and they are EVERYWHERE. It's ridiculous! They aren't even cute. Humph. :rollseyes


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 4, 2009)

I pretty much like all breeds of rabbits. My favorite would have to be thatstriped rabbit they found in Laos.

My least favorites would have to be the english lop. I'd be too afraid something bad would happen to them. :nerves1


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 4, 2009)

*Erins Rabbits wrote: *


> *SilverBirchRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well of course who can't say they love a Lionhead? Well there are a few who can, but they don't know what they are talking about :rollseyes:
> ...



They are absolutly adorable & I heard they will be a recognized breed soon :coolness:

So there lol And are you on the Rabbit habit forum? Because if you are Erins Bunnies, you said you liked Fufu my lionhead xD You made an exception for her


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jun 4, 2009)

*SilverBirchRabbitry wrote: *


> *Erins Rabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *SilverBirchRabbitry wrote: *
> ...


What can I say, I'm a sucker for VMs. :biggrin2:


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2009)

My favorite breeds are Dutch, Mini Rex, Holland Lop and English Lop.

My least fav would be anything you have to groom alot, short hair is for me.


----------



## okiron (Jun 4, 2009)

Favorite: Flemmies of course.

I'm not a fan of REWs though I have seen a couple that could melt my heart.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 4, 2009)

I personally really like REW angoras 
But what can I say those big red eyes lol


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 4, 2009)

*Erins Rabbits wrote: *


> Lionheads aren't even recognized, and they are EVERYWHERE. It's ridiculous! They aren't even cute. Humph. :rollseyes


LOL! I agree. Some are cute if they are extremely well bred and have the gorgeous, perfect manes. But the ones you generally find around...eeeep.:shock:


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 5, 2009)

Most of mine are extremely well bred, they don't have flimsy ugly manes :]

Also I just added Jersey Woolies to my list of favorites =D


----------



## Numbat (Jun 6, 2009)

Before I joined this forum my favorite type of bunn would be a mix with up ears and least fav would've been Nethies, Lops and Rexes. However this forum has really changed my perspective and Mini Rexes and Nethies are now a couple of my favorite breeds. I also like Harlequins, Lionheads and Dutch but all bunnies are gorgeous! Least fav would prob be English Lop.


----------



## Saudade (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't choose, I'm a Dutch lover by heart.

Though thanks to CERTAIN peoples *cough* minda's *cough* *cough* new mini rex I've fallen in love with them. My next rabbit will definitely be a Mini Rex... It might even be poe after I bunnynap him MUHAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 6, 2009)

*Erins Rabbits wrote: *


> *SilverBirchRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well of course who can't say they love a Lionhead? Well there are a few who can, but they don't know what they are talking about :rollseyes:
> ...



I had a chestnut lionhead named Malcolm who was adorable. I just had to sell him to make room for my jerseies, but he was a cutie. They are everywhere aren't they.... lol I do see them a lot at shows. Malcolm won BOB at the 4-H show I took him to last year. lol That was pretty cool. 

Most I've seen here are really adorable....some are like...eeehhhhh.....but most every oneI have seen is so cute! I hate when they have narrow headsor barely any mane....people really need to think before they breed....


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG My new Jersey I just picked up at the aucton looks like the one in your pic Briana! He is a black otter like that one lol


----------



## bunnygirl4jc (Jun 6, 2009)

My favorites are Holland Lops and Lionheads. Very challenging breeds, I guess I like a challenge. 

Yes, the Lionhead will be recognized one day and watch out! This breed will be as big as the Mini Rexes, Netherland Dwarfs and Holland Lops at the tables. 

No matter what, I think that Lionheads are one of the cutest rabbits, mane or no mane. First cutest is the Holland Lop. (I guess I am a bit biased) LOL

For those of you who don't think so, just get to know one.



:bunny18:


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 6, 2009)

Hollands are cute, but I just see them everywhere, so I get tird of seeing so many. Is takes 2 hrs just to get through them all. lol


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 7, 2009)

I know that is the same with rexes, there are way too many at shows and stuff 

But I'm getting a show quality woolie doe! They are soo cute! OMG I'm getting another breed! I will have 5 breeds :shock::expressionless


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 7, 2009)

It is much eaiser to stay with only a few. lol So you don't get extermely over populated. I wouldn't go more than 3 breeds. lol It makes it much easier to perfect them. Right now I have 7 adult woolies and 11 kits, 1 tan, 1 flemish and 1 netherland. I only buy one to show lol. I could nev3r breed the others. I've only done it once with my flemish.  But I show the orange nethie and my tan.


----------



## sheandg (Jun 16, 2009)

They all are cute in their own way but I am partial to the french lops I just love the big doofy look they have and so laid back

I also love the look of the lionheads. 

Of course I own both so I am bias. 

I am just getting into the show world and hope to learn more. 

I think the checkered giants really don't do much for me


----------



## bunniekrissy (Jun 16, 2009)

Favorites: Mini Lops and most other lop breeds. 

Least Favorite: Netherland Dwarf, Mini Rex/Rex, Lionhead. (based only on appearance. I am sure there are many nice ones.)

There are so many breeds I would like to own ... French Lop and English Lop are at the top of my New Bunny list. Of course, I love the shelter bunnies of unknown origin as well... too many bunnies to choose from!


----------



## bunniekrissy (Jun 16, 2009)

P.S. I've noticed a strange trend in pet store bunnies lately. There have been numerous buns that appear to be Mini Lop/ Lionhead mixes or some such thing.


----------



## katt (Jun 16, 2009)

*oh. my favs in this order*

english lops (anyone who says they dont like them should own one. their personality is the BEST)

flemish giants

rhinelanders (love love LOVE these guys, miss owning them)

mini lops (mini lop rule of life: why run when i can sit. . .why sit when i can lay down. how can you not love that?)

english angoras (i just love the way they look. like big fluffy teddy bears)

*my least favs(again in order)*

mini rex (i could list these guys a few times, i cant stand them. my roommate loves the little buggers)

dwarf hotots (raised them for 5 years and ended up loving a few select rabbits, but they are just mean bunnies, i had never culled so hard because of mean stock before)

lionheads (sure they are cute, i will give them that, but they just dont really do it for me. ive owned 2, finn and broadway and both were great rabbits, but i wouldnt activly look for another lionhead)

there is my list and im sticking to it! lol


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 16, 2009)

We own English Angoras Katt! When I go to my dads I will post some pics of ours for you :]


----------



## BSAR (Jun 22, 2009)

Favs:
Rhinelanders
Mini and Holland Lops
English Lops
Polish
Netherland Dwarfs
Mixes----yes i know,its because you never know what they will look like!
Harlequin
Dwarf Hotot
French Lop

Not faves:
Belgian Hare
Britianna Petite
Tan---ugh just soo ugly! no offense to tan owners.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 22, 2009)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> Hollands are cute, but I just see them everywhere, so I get tird of seeing so many. Is takes 2 hrs just to get through them all. lol



Hollands are one of the number one raised and showed rabbits is why. I would love to breed and show them but they are soo popular over here and the breed is practicly perfected, it'd be hard to do good on the show table.

Thats why we are considering Mini Lops instead.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jun 23, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *wooly_queen wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hollands are cute, but I just see them everywhere, so I get tird of seeing so many. Is takes 2 hrs just to get through them all. lol
> ...



Do mini lops, do mini lops! They are so cool. I luff them. 

I'm not biased. :rollseyes


----------

